

Fracking in pictures (national geographic) - chrisdl
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/10/101022-breaking-fuel-from-the-rock/

======
MysticFear
I love the small print off to the side "Illustration Not to Scale". This text
should be much larger and cover the graphic, the scale is off by orders of
magnitude.

